# Any suggestions on a good cell phone?



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)

I am going to purchase a new cell phone and have always bought a Samsung.  Any ideas?


----------



## Devi (Dec 3, 2020)

What features are you looking for? Price range?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 3, 2020)

Devi said:


> What features are you looking for? Price range?


$800 - $900   Features?   I mostly like to take photos.   Use it to get on Facebook, Instagram, AOL, etc.  I don't really use it that much; only when stuck at a doctors office or elsewhere.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

Iphone ... ?... I have the Iphone X.. hubs has 11.. and the newest one is 12


----------



## Devi (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay. Since I don't have a cell phone, I'll leave it to others to step in here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2020)

My wife's flip phone was acting up, so we bought a ZTE 579 from CC for $50.  
Better calling/texting and pictures..
.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2020)

I have an LG Aristo 5 and I've been very happy with it.  It costs about $150-$200.


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

I bought the Samsung A20, a great phone, I paid $280 Au


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Love my Samsung A71...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife's flip phone was acting up, so we bought a ZTE 579 from CC for $50.
> Better calling/texting and pictures..
> .


What more can a high $$$ phone do that our $50 phone can't do???


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2020)

Moto G7 Power from Consumer Cellular
Less than $200.
Incredible battery.
I love it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2020)

Pamela, I believe you bought an iPad.  If you like the Apple world, your phone could sync with many things on the ipad.  It’s a pricey addiction.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 10, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Moto G7 Power from Consumer Cellular
> Less than $200.
> Incredible battery.


If you are not tied to the Apple universe then this is a great choice, especially for the price. If people are looking for a good Android phone for a good budget price I always suggest the Pixel line of phones from Google.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Jules said:


> Pamela, I believe you bought an iPad.  If you like the Apple world, your phone could sync with many things on the ipad.  It’s a pricey addiction.



I live in the Apple world with an iPhone 11,   and Mac computer.  
I like that they sync with my car too.


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> $800 - $900   Features?   I mostly like to take photos.   Use it to get on Facebook, Instagram, AOL, etc.  I don't really use it that much; only when stuck at a doctors office or elsewhere.


If you mostly like to take photos, buy a camera and use your old phone as a phone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Devi said:


> Okay. Since I don't have a cell phone, I'll leave it to others to step in here.


Refreshing to know I'm not the only one who can live without a phone.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 11, 2020)

Chet said:


> If you mostly like to take photos, buy a camera and use your old phone as a phone.


You are 100% correct Chet.  I have an "alcatel" flip phone & it has been a good reliable phone for many years.  I believe I paid about $60 Canadian for it several years ago.  Since I seldom use it, maybe 4 or 5 times/month, I have a $11 plan with Rogers that gives me about an hour of calling/month.  I have been told by others that the clarity of my flip phone is much better than most fancy $1,000 iphones.  For photography, I have 2 Canon Cameras.  My big one is a SX50HS which is wonderful for its powerful digital zoom.  For everyday use, I have a little red Canon SX720HS which has a zoom of 40X.  When people call me up with their fancy phones I have a hard time understanding what they are saying.  The old land lines were clear but these "I have everything" phones end up being a "jack of all trades" but master of none.  Then, of course, I am not one of those very common people you see everywhere crossing  a dangerous, busy street starring at their phones & looking like the phone has taken over their brain.  Hey, I know that I not sexy & I'm not trendy but at the age of 74 do I have to be?  I'm just a practical down-to-earth guy that believes in the KISS (Keep it simple, stupid) principle.


----------



## Chet (Dec 11, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> You are 100% correct Chet.  I have an "alcatel" flip phone & it has been a good reliable phone for many years.  I believe I paid about $60 Canadian for it several years ago.  Since I seldom use it, maybe 4 or 5 times/month, I have a $11 plan with Rogers that gives me about an hour of calling/month.  I have been told by others that the clarity of my flip phone is much better than most fancy $1,000 iphones.  For photography, I have 2 Canon Cameras.  My big one is a SX50HS which is wonderful for its powerful digital zoom.  For everyday use, I have a little red Canon SX720HS which has a zoom of 40X.  When people call me up with their fancy phones I have a hard time understanding what they are saying.  The old land lines were clear but these "I have everything" phones end up being a "jack of all trades" but master of none.  Then, of course, I am not one of those very common people you see everywhere crossing  a dangerous, busy street starring at their phones & looking like the phone has taken over their brain.  Hey, I know that I not sexy & I'm not trendy but at the age of 74 do I have to be?  I'm just a practical down-to-earth guy that believes in the KISS (Keep it simple, stupid) principle.


Seems like we think alike. I have an Alcatel flip phone as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)

Chet said:


> If you mostly like to take photos, buy a camera and use your old phone as a phone.


I do have a camera; just don't have it with me all the time.    The phone on the other hand... is always with me.  Thank you, everyone for your replies.  I won't be buying a new phone until I can actually go out and look at what is on the market.  Not safe to go out shopping ~ now.

I bought the last one at Best Buy.   I'm sticking to a Samsung.

@Chet, my present phone takes much better photos than my camera.  And the camera is fairly new.

And finally, receiving/sending photos via a smartphone is the only option I can easily connect with my family that I haven't seen in a little over a year.  A camera does not have that function. 

Sigh....


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 14, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> I do have a camera; just don't have it with me all the time.    The phone on the other hand... is always with me.  Thank you, everyone for your replies.  I won't be buying a new phone until I can actually go out and look at what is on the market.  Not safe to go out shopping ~ now.
> 
> I bought the last one at Best Buy.   I'm sticking to a Samsung.
> 
> ...


I believe it all depends on what kind of cell phone you have & what kind of camera you have.  You can't compare a $1,000 cell phone with a $40 camera nor a $1,000 camera with a $50 cell phone.  That would be like comparing bananas with oranges; as that old saying goes.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 19, 2020)

I have an iPhone 11, and it has a great camera. I also have an iPad, and an Apple Watch, and I love how they all sync together. 
I can take a picture on my phone, edit it on the ipad, and then use the pictures as the front of my Apple Watch face.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow, this will be the last time I ask for suggestions.   Never again.


----------

